# Lost strava account help



## sanddancer (14 Sep 2017)

Hi all.
Having factory reset my mobile last night I now have another strava account and can't log into my old one.
I know my old one still exists so I'm wondering if anyone has had the same problem and could offer some advice please ?


----------



## Seevio (14 Sep 2017)

Can you not just log out of your current account then log into the old one?


----------



## lazybloke (14 Sep 2017)

you can invoke 'forgot my password' from the website


----------



## sanddancer (14 Sep 2017)

lazybloke said:


> you can invoke 'forgot my password' from the website



Tried that but it just comes up with new account again. It has used my same gmail account. Very frustrating and not very user friendly as I'm not given an option to sign into old account.


----------



## sanddancer (14 Sep 2017)

Seevio said:


> Can you not just log out of your current account then log into the old one?



No it has used the same email address so just resets the new account password. I think it has something to do with Google sync. I may have pressed the wrong option on setup after phone restart ?
I had drank a few glasses of vino


----------



## Ian H (14 Sep 2017)

Can you delete the new account?


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Sep 2017)

Use a different browser and bypass all the stupid login with FB and login with Google nonsense.

or better still just go here
https://www.strava.com/account/recover


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2017)

I think I nearly had the same problem!
If I remember correctly, the main, obvious and big field to enter details are not what you want. Look in the top right of the phone screen and you might see a very small thingie to click on to get to your username etc.


----------



## sanddancer (14 Sep 2017)

Sorry for late reply, on 12hr nights and dozed off lol. 
Ian I have thought about deleting the new account, I'm finding it awkward on the mobile so will have a look via the laptop when I finish nights wekend, thanks, and thanks pete and rooster, I will check the link and what you both said when I get chance 

Cheers.


----------



## confusedcyclist (15 Sep 2017)

Raise a ticket with Strava customer service via their website for advice. Strava by default should not let you create a new account with the same e-mail address, you can test this by attempting to create a third account with the same e-mail, it should prevent you and say "This email address is already taken ". If it does, it's likely you used different credentials the first time around, did you sign up via facebook/google, or enter an email address manually as your username perhaps? Try logging in using the different services.


----------



## sanddancer (15 Sep 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> Raise a ticket with Strava customer service via their website for advice. Strava by default should not let you create a new account with the same e-mail address, you can test this by attempting to create a third account with the same e-mail, it should prevent you and say "This email address is already taken ". If it does, it's likely you used different credentials the first time around, did you sign up via facebook/google, or enter an email address manually as your username perhaps? Try logging in using the different services.




I can certainly relate to you're username 
I thought it strange that I had two accounts on the same email and this morning I logged onto the new account via my mobile but with chrome rather than the app and checked "request desktop site"
So I could view all tools etc.
There I managed to delete the new account as suggested. This was synced with my Google account.
Once deleted I tried my other email accounts to reset password, the first was not recognised then the 2nd, a sky email was 
What made me think Gmail was my account email is that all strava messages get sent to that gmail address including the strava welcome which is archived 
I have managed to log into my old account but only from old password reset emails to Gmail and strangely through pressing the reset password link which takes me to my old account and logged in . I've sent a sky email password reset but it doesn't work. So I'll have to have another look when I get chance and maybe contact them as you suggest 

So now I'm confused even more


----------



## sanddancer (15 Sep 2017)

By jove I've got it 
Don't ask what but it has now worked with the password reset and allowed me to log in via the app.
There were site issue notices popping up with Strava and I had deleted some old emails etc so something must have worked 
Thank you all very much for your suggestions 

And breath


----------

